# lm-sensors not working?

## pmam

I cleaned airways and replaced thermal paste of my laptop and now want to track temperature.

I followed this wiki: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Lm_sensors and emerged lm-sensors but can not activate it -

followed recommended answers of sensors-detect but it is failed – 

Should I answer yes instead of recommended NO? Can it cause any damage?

Is there another way to test temperature, rather than lm-sensors?

How could it be there is no sensor - How machine does know to turn on fan and shutdown when temp is high?

----------

## mvaterlaus

hi,

you can say yes, it should not do any harm to your machine. All that is being done is, that a config file is written with the appropriate kernel modules in it.

if it does not work after 'sensors-detect', check with lsmod if the modules are loaded. If not, load them manually. Also, I never had any luck with lm-sensors when its components where built in to the kernel and not as modules.

If you still have problems, please post the error messages you get from lm_sensors and the dmesg output.

----------

## pmam

mvaterlaus Hi,

I answered yes on all questions and still sensors-detect still fail and here its output:

```
Sorry, no sensors were detected.

This is relatively common on laptops, where thermal management is

handled by ACPI rather than the OS.
```

 *Quote:*   

> if it does not work after 'sensors-detect', check with lsmod if the modules are loaded. If not, load them manually.

 

Here is lsmod output - there is no mudules at all:

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by
```

How can I know what is the needed module?

Here is lm-sensors output:

```
/etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors does not exist, try running sensors-detect

 * ERROR: lm_sensors failed to start
```

Here dmesg: http://pastebin.com/Q79fDeCf

 *Quote:*   

> Also, I never had any luck with lm-sensors when its components where built in to the kernel and not as modules. 

 

I have 2 desktops with built in kernel drivers and lm-sensors working fine...

Actually, I had not ever loaded any module - Each one with his luck...   :Smile: 

Please advise!

Thanks

----------

## mvaterlaus

hmm,

maybe you have to review your kernel config. Please check the Hardware Monitoring support section and enable (as modue or built-in) "Intel core/core2/Atom temperature sensor", of course only, if you have an Intel CPU. If you built it as a module, load it first before executing "sensors". If you have another CPU, please use "lspci -n" check at [1] to check the components your board uses.

regards

----------

## pmam

mvaterlaus,

 *Quote:*   

> Please check the Hardware Monitoring support section and enable (as modue or built-in) "Intel core/core2/Atom temperature sensor"

 

Yes - I have Intel cpu and already enabled built-in the kernel according wiki's instructions.

I am not familiar with modules - I want to add it manually but - How can I know the needed module's name, 

and where can find the whole available list?

I tried to hit this command:

```
modprobe  i2c-core
```

but still same error massage when try to: /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

Thanks

----------

## mvaterlaus

pmam,

you can only load the module, if you built it as a module in the kernel (M and not *). The name of the module I proposed is coretemp. So do:

```

# modprobe coretemp

# sensors

```

[edit]

you can find out what modules you have installed in the location

```
pcvat ~ # ls -l /lib64/modules/3.10.7-gentoo-r1/
```

if you do not have coretemp, you have not built it as module.

[/edit]

----------

## pmam

mvaterlaus,

I changed to M in the kernel of this driver:

```
<M>   Intel Core/Core2/Atom temperature sensor
```

and even of this:

```
<M>   I2C device interface
```

but still:

```
modprobe coretemp

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'coretemp': No such device
```

I have coretemp.ko file in this path:

```
/lib/modules/3.17.7-gentoo/kernel/drivers/hwmon/coretemp
```

Do not know what is missing...

Thanks

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'coretemp': No such device

 

Seems like your cpu isn't supported

Can you post

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"
```

or uname -a

EDIT: Found in your dmesg

```
Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz
```

Have a look in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/hwmon/coretemp, you will see the supported cpu by coretemp

----------

## pmam

sebB Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> Have a look in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/hwmon/coretemp, you will see the supported cpu by coretemp

 

At the end of this file I found this data - do not know if my cpu support temp sensor?

```
65nm      Celeron Processors

      T1700/1600               100

      560/550/540/530               100
```

Thanks

----------

## v_andal

As far as I understand, one does not need lm-sensors to monitor temperature of the CPU. At least I don't have it on any of my computers and still I monitor temperature on every single one.

Which CPU do you have (cat /proc/cpuinfo)? Do you have Thermal Zones enabled in ACPI?

----------

## pmam

v_andal Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> Do you have Thermal Zones enabled in ACPI?

 

Sorry but do not know what is it and how use it?

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz

stepping        : 9

microcode       : 0x10

cpu MHz         : 2397.868

cache size      : 256 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 1

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fdiv_bug        : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe pebs bts cid xtpr

bugs            :

bogomips        : 4795.73

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 128

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management:

```

Thanks

----------

## khayyam

 *pmam wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Do you have Thermal Zones enabled in ACPI? 
> 
> Sorry but do not know what is it and how use it?

 

pmam ... what v_andal means is: "enabled" in the kernel ...

```
% zgrep ACPI_THERMAL /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y
```

best ... khay

----------

## pmam

khayyam,

```
zgrep ACPI_THERMAL /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y
```

Do not know you command but I guess you meant to this:

```
grep ACPI_THERMAL /usr/src/linux/.config 

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y
```

 and

```
[*] ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->

<*>   Thermal Zone
```

I already have enabled acpi in the kernel as you can see,

but still - where is the data - Can you please let me know where or how to see the temperature? 

I followed this: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ACPI , and emerge --ask acpid.

I emerged apcitool but still no temperature:

```
acpitool

  Battery #1     : Unknown, 100.0%

  AC adapter     : online 

  Thermal info   : <not available>
```

v_andal,

I have two desktops (2 cores cpu) and I installed lm-sensors without any problem, 

but with my old laptop it is not working -

lm-sensors probably depends on a particular feature of cpu or some thing else. 

Please advise!

Thanks

----------

## v_andal

Well, on my machine I can see temperature using command 

cat /sys/bus/acpi/devices/LNXTHERM\:00/thermal_zone/temp

Normally I use conky for monitoring, I'm not sure from which file it reads the data, probably from the above one.

As far as I can see, the option  *Quote:*   

> Intel Core/Core2/Atom temperature sensor

  creates module for "most of family 6 CPUs",

but you have older CPU with "family 15". So, I guess this module won't work for you. I'm not sure which one do you need, but once I've seen an advice to enable as module everything under "Hardware Monitoring support" and then see if something would be picked up by either the system or lm-sensors.

----------

